# Best Homemade Tools >  173 Best Homemade Tools eBook - FREE

## Jon

*Click below to download our free eBook:*
_173 Best Homemade Tools_



For more of our best homemade tools, click below:

*Best Homemade Tools from HomemadeTools.net*

----------

2214221 (Dec 29, 2019),

32Rodder (Oct 26, 2019),

Aldosebi (Mar 3, 2019),

alt1947 (Feb 11, 2019),

bearjeff72 (Oct 25, 2020),

Bizz (Jan 6, 2019),

Captainleeward (Jan 13, 2020),

Dontheweazel (Aug 26, 2019),

draskari (May 5, 2019),

duane420 (Dec 4, 2019),

duserart (Jan 24, 2019),

GedB (May 17, 2019),

grujam (Apr 6, 2019),

HandymanNSons (Oct 18, 2019),

Harvey Melvin Richards (Dec 9, 2018),

Huckdwe (Mar 5, 2022),

Ivanisgett (Aug 23, 2019),

jim23boy (Oct 15, 2019),

kocsis43 (Oct 13, 2019),

LD Lyons (Aug 21, 2019),

lon66lyn (Jan 21, 2019),

Macca Boy (Apr 28, 2019),

MrMetal (May 4, 2019),

nedelchodelchev (Oct 17, 2019),

nmilan (Jul 8, 2019),

old_toolmaker (Dec 13, 2019),

olefella (Apr 23, 2020),

Paul Jones (Apr 9, 2019),

SA MAKER (Feb 25, 2019),

Scodick (Aug 23, 2019),

Sgbarker (Oct 18, 2019),

side-job (Mar 18, 2019),

supanbk (Feb 14, 2019),

the harmonious blacksmith (Jan 27, 2022),

thehomeengineer (Oct 27, 2019),

ttmrj (Nov 13, 2019),

ulisses (Oct 14, 2019),

varosky (Mar 23, 2019),

vik9355 (Oct 12, 2019),

Viking 13 (Feb 23, 2019),

VVN (Apr 22, 2019),

willy Mac (Apr 21, 2019),

Xtreme metal (Aug 12, 2019),

zanna65 (May 28, 2019)

----------


## Steve Woffinden

Thanks for allowing me to join the forum group.

----------

Ak47saib (Sep 22, 2019)

----------


## Knoppy420

Thanks for accepting me to the thread, I simply just love HOMEMADE tools, everyone has made a homemade tool whether they know it or not. Everyone is an engineer somewhere inside them, u just gotta find it inside ur self...

----------


## Carbide1

Thanks for the membership and hope to learn lots from here. just recently got a Harbor freight 7x12 lathe and mini mill.

----------


## PMmill

thank you,I see a lot of projects I want to build.

----------


## BeeZee

I think I died and went to heaven. A very informative web site.

Thank You, BeeZee.

----------


## l1011mech

Thanks for allowing me to join this Forum have been looking for a good place to find info and plans for tools like these.Hope to post some of my ideas to.

----------


## jackieboy

Thanks for allwoing me to join

----------


## jbobb1

Thanks Jon for the welcome!
I've been a machinist for over 40 years and I have never stopped learning! Looking forward to making some tools!

----------


## tonto1234

Thanks for allowing me to join!

----------



----------


## Doth

Hello.
Thank you for allwoing me to join I see a lot of good projects. 
Lucas

----------


## graham58

thanks for letting me join this site

----------


## grujam

Thanks for allowing me to join!

----------


## willy Mac

Greetings from Ballynahinch.
This looks interesting ! ! I will read and look before I will have time to take a few pictures and write a story of why a "thingamy" HAD to be made. Again I am very pleased too have found Homemadetools.net

----------


## ltcffl03

Thank you, this site is great

----------


## jfloate

Thanks for the books! Lookin forward to seeeing what you folks do.

----------


## Tarik

Thanks to allow me to be part of the club! I am a leather craftsman and I am eager to make my own sanding-polishing-burnishing bank!
Thanks again!!!
Tarik

----------


## gontanaka

Muchísimas gracias, esta lleno de cosas interesantisimas, saludos desde Argentina

----------


## tim0

hey thanks for sharing the great tool ideas and tips on how to make them as well.
 i'm interested in the ideas for hand tools like the bench mounted clamp which looks easy to build and probably more durable than other alternatives. 
The design has a neat use of square tube arms that swivel on a round post.

----------


## RaymondR

thanks a lot for the ebook and allowing me to join. I thank i'm in a right place.

----------

gapp63 (Jan 16, 2020)

----------


## DIYSwede

Thanks for taking me on! I learn a lot, and will share as good as I can!
Regards
Johan/DIYSwede

----------


## Paul.G

I have been following this great site for some time, after retiring, I have decided to try my hand at woodworking, and this forum is just what I need.
Thanks so much, and I hope to join in the neat conversations as soon as possible.

----------


## Taffrican

Thanks for the warm welcome, Very happy to be part of this community, I love seeing other peoples ideas and am always trying to come up with ideas myself but sometimes need a little inspiration, looks like Ive come to the right place.

----------


## Dpatt

Thanks for letting me join the Forum. This is going to be great.

----------


## JBlk

thanks for your invitation.I am always anxious to see how others solve their problems with tools they have designed.I had a boss many years ago who said "if you don't have a tool for the job at hand, make one"He also taught me another useful skill, If it isn't working as planned cuss it for a few minutes, and it will fall right in place.

----------


## Ridertrainer

Thank you for allowing me to join.

----------


## beejay25

Thanks for allowing me to join.

----------


## Fender Banger

I Some how Found this Sight From Pinterest. Wow What a GREAT Sight . Thanks For Letting me Be a part of it !

----------


## Tim.Rothmaier

Thanks for adding me in. Build my own gold equipment's. And wanting to lean new ideas.

----------


## Guzu

cannot download the book

----------


## Jon

> cannot download the book



What exactly happens when you try to download the book? Here's a direct download link: https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.ho...emadeTools.pdf

----------


## wsnyman45@gmail.com

This is what i have been looking for a very long time. my nickname is Macgywer with my friends thank you very much.

----------


## 10954OS

Thank you.

----------


## deadbolt24

Thank you Jon for your useful post it has brought much joy to my heart and family and saved us money and time. again, Thank you

----------


## gwbruce

Thanks for letting me join. I see a lot of things that will be useful to me. Always great to share ideas with others.

----------


## Ak47saib

Thanks for allowing me tp join

----------


## gmonly

thank you for accepting me. when I download the book, it crashes my pdf reader. I tried open in a tab, then clicked download, I tried right clicking and save link as, I tried the same on the direct link in this thread. still nothing

----------


## Jon

> thank you for accepting me. when I download the book, it crashes my pdf reader. I tried open in a tab, then clicked download, I tried right clicking and save link as, I tried the same on the direct link in this thread. still nothing



Try a different browser or pdf reader or computer; I haven't seen this problem before.

----------


## gmonly

I got it to work, had to open it in the browser. I have PDF exchange for PDF's

----------


## mikeo37

Thank you , I look forward to checking you out I think I'll like it here

----------


## ferhat74@yahoo.com

thank you to everyone who contributed to this site

----------


## ChasW

Thanks, Jon. I'm finding plenty of inspiration (and some very good ideas!) on your great website.
Thanks again
Charles

----------


## verticalmurph

Super excited to finally be a member.

----------


## deadbolt24

Awesome just freakin Awesome. what can I say but awesome Oh and Thank you too !

----------

